# Sol Cubano Artisan L.E. Cigar Review - An eye catcher



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was my first Sol Cubano, and what a great first impression. Nice, attractive winding "barber pole" style wrappers. It cut very well with a s...

Read the full review here: Sol Cubano Artisan L.E. Cigar Review - An eye catcher


----------

